

Goodbye Popcorn Time - GonSanchez

Popcorn time had everything to disrupt the entertainement industry.<p>They decided the &#x27;experiment&#x27; was over and that they don&#x27;t want to be in that &#x27;battle&#x27;.<p>Will someone pick this up? Is Popcorn Time end just the beginning?<p>I think they proved there is a technology for better service, and now they hope someone will pick this up.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;p&#x2F;93f890b8c9f4
======
higherpurpose
Where's the source code?

~~~
dewey
[https://github.com/popcorn-time](https://github.com/popcorn-time)

~~~
higherpurpose
They deleted it from there, didn't they?

